# MC Babies 5 weeks old



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So pleased with my queens last litter, for once I am spoilt for choice.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, what beautiful kitties ! I always wanted a Maine Coon but now have my hands full with 2 little Daxies and a 15yr old moggie. 
Are the adult cats allowed out at all ? My moggie is an outdoor cat in the Summer and a stove hogger in the Winter.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an enclosed safe garden but they prefer to stay indoors.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

They're adorable! Congratulations to your queen on producing such beautiful kittens - and to you too, of course!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

They are all gorgeous. Such pretty faces. x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow they are stunning CC - congratulations, although where you manage to fit having kittens in with everything else you do I dont know - do you secretly have a couple of extra pairs of hands you keep hidden?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im getting better at multi tasking.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my ........ scrummy babies CC  xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love number 4 :001_wub:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Perfect little babies!! Super adorable. Hope they're all in good health and have very long, very lives ahead with adoring slaves. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

#4, he is a beauty, cant say too much about him as he has a very special home and all I can say is he may at 6 months old turn silver and hopefully you will see a lot of him as he is intended to become very famous.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess I can spot a winner because I was about to say--they are all beautiful but #4 is a real heart stealer!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic thank you, there is a video of the special film star in cat chat and here is a photo of the others.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful baby Coons :001_wub: :001_wub: xx

What are they now CC? 8 weeks?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

9 weeks now, vaccinations are on Monday.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 9 weeks now, vaccinations are on Monday.


That's gone quick  have they all got new homes?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This boy is left, I had a viewing on him but I didn't feel it was the right home for him.

I need to take up to date photo's but they wont stay still long enough, these was taken end August.

Have my blue tortie queen due from Sunday.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

How on earth did I miss all this CC 

Stunning, stunning babies :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Good thing I've got my hands full now, just please don't tell me you may have a blue tortie baby soon


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> So pleased with my queens last litter, for once I am spoilt for choice.


They are all beautiful kittens. How I wish I could have 2. DH is for once putting his foot down


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A blue tortie would suit you m2m, Gus is already out numbered by females bless him.

This is my tortie girl I have kept back to use in 2 years time, she is 16 weeks old and a typical nightmare. 

I do have some photo's of Gus brother aswell.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree CC a blue tortie would suit me down to the ground 

Is that Gus' sister? 

Gus is fine, he's got Christopher and Jack, but much prefers the ladies  

New photos of his brother?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes this is Gus sister, named her Tabitha Twist, now have her trained to sit for a treat bless her.

I deleted email of Gus brother, meant to press send, but I will ask the owner to send to me again.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

She is beautiful :001_wub: but that doesn't sound how a norty tortie should behave


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow CC how did I miss these pics first time round! They are absolutly stunning! I just showed the pictures of your remaining boy to my OH...he said NO!  spoil sport!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's a shame Jellypi3, he is a big boy already, at 7 weeks old weighed at 1.38kg.

He would be good living with a man, I often find him sat on the sofa legs spread  typical male kitten.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Men can be such spoil sports at times haha!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Never mind, I am in no rush for this kitten to leave, if he stays I think I will be happy, was in 2 minds what to do with him anyway.

May even retire my other stud early and keep this one but will see what happens.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> This boy is left, I had a viewing on him but I didn't feel it was the right home for him.
> 
> I need to take up to date photo's but they wont stay still long enough, these was taken end August.
> 
> Have my blue tortie queen due from Sunday.


It you felt they weren't right then you did the right thing 

Look forward to updated photos 

Hope all goes will for your girl xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

9 weeks old and trouble


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> 9 weeks old and trouble


Absolutely beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> 9 weeks old and trouble


Lol. If you're as adorable as this little sweetheart then you can get away with being a bit troublesome! Especially with those ears and paws. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------

